# Kelp supplements for dogs?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Do dogs need Kelp? Found this product that looked interesting. heard you have to be careful because it can be too nutritous

Pet Kelp Joint and Bone 2-in-1 Supplement | Pet Kelp

Pet Kelp is an all-natural 2-in-1 dog supplement that uses multi-vitamins, antioxidants, flax seed and other nutrients that aid in your dogs overall health and healthy appearance.

• Simple, whole ingredients with over 70 nutrients
• A multi-mineral and vitamin complex PLUS another functional supplement
• Three dual action formulas; Skin & Coat, Joint & Bone, or Antioxidant
• Dogs and cats (yes, cats) LOVE the taste, even picky eaters!

The key ingredient in Pet Kelp's dual action supplements for dogs and cats is their unique blend of ocean kelp. Kelp, a class of seaweed, is considered to be one of the most nutrient-rich plants on the Earth. Kelp continuously filters and bio-accumulates nutrients from the surrounding cold productive ocean water. Kelp living in pristine ocean water produces the highest nutrient content (70 vitamins and minerals).


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Dogs do not "need" it, but it can be beneficial for some. Cautioun must be exercised in using it as it contains iodine which stimulates the thyroid--so overuse can overstimulate that gland which has serious effects. It can also have a pretty high salinity which can also cuse problems.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I prefer Source. I use it on my horse and it's made a huge difference in his health. It's full of micronutrients and because it's different varieties of seaweed - not kelp - iodine overdose isn't as much of a worry. They make it for people and dogs, but in the last week I've just sprinkling a little on Ranger's food once a day. Haven't seen a difference yet and maybe I won't, but worth a shot.


----------

